# Bad Day for Somebody



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I got stuck on I-10 today for a few hours waiting for this wreck to clear. 
I hope everyone made it out alive. Two life flight 
showed up. The big truck is sitting on top of a car.




















Looks like the Truck in the front was slammed into and a domino effect occured.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Whats up with the manlift in picture #2?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Look to the right of picture #1. Sales store.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If that is 3180 and I10 east, thats my boom!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> If that is 3180 and I10 east, thats my boom!


3180 is correct.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sandy

I was there too. See the red arrow, Thats me and my Fire Truck. I was going to post some of these pictures but you beat me to it. Next time try to get me on my good side....lol


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Since you were there what's the story?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sandy
If you dont mind I will post a couple of the shots I got from today.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

not good


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Since you were there what's the story?


Since this is a very public forum and relatives of the people involved may be members of this forum I will just say that my prayers are with everyone involved in this accident.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

It was a friend of mine in that.....he didn't make it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Prayers to all involved and family and friends. I had to drive by it on my way hope rite after it happend.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Zork said:


> It was a friend of mine in that.....he didn't make it.


i am sorry for your loss. my prayers are with you and friends and families of those involved.

rosesm


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

That's terrible. Prayers go out to everyone involved including the families.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Prayers here for survivors and family and friends of these folks.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm actually sorry I posted this. I'm so sorry for anyone that is effected by this horrible accident. But hey maybe we can learn from this somehow. I myself drive for a living and know when it's time to pull over and sleep from road fatigue.
I actually did sleep for a couple hours before I did encounter this wreck. I later learned the driver must have fallen asleep before crashing into a big rig on the side of the road for a tire change. Guys please when you see someone on the side of road for any reason please change lanes because you never know if someone is going to out of their vehicle.
Most important if someone is doing a tire change
(whatever it is) or if police has someone pulled over. Now I know that's the LAW.

I was coming back from Corpus one night and did pull over to get some shut eye. A Bay City cop did come up and ask me what was I doing after I was pulled over on the side of the highway by a boat ramp on Highway 35 and simply told him I was too tired to drive after 14 hours of driving. He totally understood. He didn't harass me at all.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry for your loss zork.


----------

